# New



## LittleMomma1980 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, I am new and hoping to find advice and help here. Hoping I did this right to say hi. My first forum group ever.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Welcome. Pick a category from the forum and post your issue. You'll usually get more advice than is wise 
Or you can post here but you'll get more traffic in the appropriate forum, general, divorce, separation, sex...


----------



## LittleMomma1980 (Jun 1, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> Welcome. Pick a category from the forum and post your issue. You'll usually get more advice than is wise
> Or you can post here but you'll get more traffic in the appropriate forum, general, divorce, separation, sex...


Thank you. I have posted my question and have been getting advice lol.


----------

